# Going for a ride



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

I took this picture on my phone last summer (hence the poor quality). I've looked at it 100 times probably, but just now Pete's (big white dog) big smile hit me! He and the kids had a blast playing in our wagon that my Haflinger mare pulls. 

I love to see the smiles on their faces, it made me smile so I thought I'd share!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a sweet photo!! They must have had a ball. My husband's cousin owns several halflingers. They're lovely animals!
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Everything about this photo is beautiful - even the tint to it (phone pic) I would blow it up and frame it! It looks a bit like an old timy photo. Love it.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------

